# BT Netprotect - anygood



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi,

I have a few people who are using and also asking me if they should use the free security program from BT (UK) which is a Mcafee product.

i wondered if
a) it was the standard mcafee product and if so which version
b) is it any good or a bit of a resource hog and low in the comparison tables - mcafee is quite low on the comparison tables
c) I tend to use avira as it has had good reviews and performance recently - and also free

interested in members views 

thanks


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

My Broadband provider is Plusnet, independent but partly owned by BT.
It offers a free McAfee anti-virus program for those with Broadband, I declined the offer.

Correction - it does look like the full security suite.
https://www.plus.net/home-broadband/protect/


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes BT offers what it call 
BT Netprotect plus - free to infinity users 
Mcafee 

Just that now a few are asking me what I think - so would be good to have a view following - research here & Web


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

If the person was new to the world of computers then I may say to them, install what BT offers.
But if I knew that I may at some time be called on to update their pc or to remove the odd infection - then I'd say install something else.

The above ain't helping much is it?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

No thats fine , 
I will likely be called upon later 


> then I'd say install something else


 what would you suggest?

for free antivirus , i tend to go for Avira or Avast at the moment


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

I have been using Avast free, since the Win 98se days.
Does the job well.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yea, i liked in from that era , but then the you had to register each year and afew of the PCs I put it on for elderly clients , tended to get confused by the renewal process and put on a demo - which then ran out and stopped protecting 
so I stopped using it a while back - but have been testing on a vista PC to see how it works and it seems OK now 
so i may suggest avast


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Registering Avast can be a concern for some, however, it will still run and protect the pc but will need registering to receive the latest definition files.


----------

